# Reproduction western flyer light



## SteveF (Feb 2, 2020)

I was having no luck finding an original but thanks to @Pappy I was able to secure a nice cast aluminum repop. I sanded and polished it to the best of my meager abilities. I then drilled some holes and used some brad rivets to attach the two pieces and secure the locking tab on the rear that I sourced from a rusty light not in use. The base was a standard white repop that had to be trimmed to fit the top. I then sanded and painted it black. Overall I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Pookie42 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice job [emoji1417][emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveF (Feb 2, 2020)

Pookie42 said:


> Nice job [emoji1417][emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------

